# Game 71: Heat @ Pacers (3/25/09 7:00 pm)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wednesday, March 25th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports










@






*
Where:*










^*Conseco Fieldhouse--Heat's House of Doom*

If Miami can maintain that sense of urgency they displayed last game, we have a chance to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought an old thread was bumped up at first :laugh:

Just like old times with Gio making the game thread 

Miami has lost 13 straight regular season games in Indiana and 16 in a row if you include the playoffs. Wade and UD have never won in Indy in their 6 year career. That is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is good to go for tomorrow


> MIAMI - A day after sitting out Monday's victory over the visiting Memphis Grizzlies with a bruised right hip, Miami Heat center Jermaine O'Neal said he plans to be back in the starting lineup for Wednesday night's game against the Indiana Pacers at Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> "By all indications he should be ready to go," coach Erik Spoelstra said after practice at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe Wade and Haslem have NEVER won at Conseco...hopefully with JO on board we can take this one.

Gotta do a better job of defending the three than last time though, oh, and Haslem needs to not be ejected.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

2mr is a first. Wade takes Conseco.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Conseco is the devil..... it really is

f that place.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Going retro on the game thread...

Wade and Haslem have never won there, that's crazy. That has to change tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wonder if Jermaine O'Neal can reverse the curse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Troy Murphy sprained an MCL in practice this morning and is out tonight. He's been a Heat killer of late.

Dunleavy and Daniels are also out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay fortune! Murphy owned us last time.

We need to come out like we did against the Grizz.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jermaine with a headband?? How did this happen? How did he convince Riles??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You havent been around for a while, have you Dwyane Wade (the username)?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta watch out for those 3's tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible start. Bloody Conseco.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good start. 

Seems like whoever plays against us wearing a Pacers jersey suddenly play like all stars.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

slow start

we need to win this game. Its all mental at this point in this building.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting killed on the boards...its all effort with these guys...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need some Beasley action.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley comes in but JO is out...sigh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

horrible foul by Luther


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a terrible foul by Head.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, what a terrible foul by Head.


i just out posted you. ha!

Ibizaxl-1
Wade3- 3,289,464,894,603,560296


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-24 Pacers after 1

Gotta pick up the D. What's new.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i just out posted you. ha!
> 
> Ibizaxl-1
> Wade3- 1,289,464,894,603,560296


:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem's jumper seems to be coming back, remember how awesome he was the first couple months of the year?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Gotta pick up the D. What's new.


and the rebounding


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> and the rebounding


Yup.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good defense by beasley, bad rebounding by Magz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Magloire causing havoc on the offensive glass


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Pacers scored on that play, but i like our scrappy defense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent awareness by JO on that play


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at Beasley snatch all of his rebounds, no more lazy letting them fall into his hands


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley playing good defense this qt.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL at the Heat celebrating Beasley's first charge. Highlight of the year hahahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Beasley just draw a charge!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley's first charge and the team celebrates like they just won the championship :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like Haslem got through to Beasley, he drew his first charge. And the team is celebrating it! haha


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Beasley's first charge and the team celebrates like they just won the championship :laugh:


that was hilarious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats hilarious. Good for him though - he's beasting it this quarter. 7 points, 4 boards, 1 assist, 1 charge drawn in 9 minutes. Booya.

Dammit - now Gio is outposting me. I give up :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

awwww...... 

Beasley's first charge

what a celebration! lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we're playing pretty good considering Wade is on the bench. great to see.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

fans all over Wade for the airball. lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jeff Foster is showing tonight why I put him as the starting C on the anti-heat scrub all-star team.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Dammit - now Gio is outposting me. I give up :laugh:


make way for the new mutated cyborg from the future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is on fire tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was some great defense by Beasley in the 2nd. He nailed almost all of his rotations and looked considerably less lost when compared to the beginning of the year. Really good to see such great improvement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade not on fire tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wades been off. just distribute the ball!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wade will heat up. this game is ours. the streak ends tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im really starting to dislike the Sun Sports telecast. **** Jackson.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

this is our game. we are a different team than the earlier version of the season. this team is better with Moon and Jermaine than with Marion


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> im really starting to dislike the Sun Sports telecast. **** Jackson.


lol i like tony and eric and the suns sports telecasts. such homerism, exactly what i want when watching a heat game

don't you remember the lame Hubie brown national telecasts around 2005-2006? he would always favor the pistons or the mavs or anyone but the heat in his commentary

when the heat would score, "oh thats bad, now you see, you have to contest that shot blah blah"

when the other team scored on the heat, "oh, that was a good shot. he went to the" blah blah blah


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> this is our game. we are a different team than the earlier version of the season. this team is better with Moon and Jermaine than with Marion


agreed. i feel much better with this team. the addition of Head helps as well as Jones coming back from injury.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

jack lucky *******


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-48 Heat at the half

We have the lead yet Wade is way off with his offense. Hopefully he turns it around in the 2nd half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> lol i like tony and eric and the suns sports telecasts. such homerism, exactly what i want when watching a heat game
> 
> don't you remember the lame Hubie brown national telecasts around 2005-2006? he would always favor the pistons or the mavs or anyone but the heat in his commentary
> 
> ...


what really ruins it is Jackson. its like since he came on board, they make irrelevant 3 minute interviews during the game. i want him to stfu and let me watch the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> 49-48 Heat at the half
> 
> We have the lead yet Wade is way off with his offense. Hopefully he turns it around in the 2nd half.


Wade is trying to force the issue when he attacks the rim. is jumper is off too. i think he'll bounce back in the 2nd half.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> what really ruins it is Jackson. its like since he came on board, they make irrelevant 3 minute interviews during the game. i want him to stfu and let me watch the game.


lol point taken


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start on offense for Miami.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need Beasley action.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn this is stagnant offense.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

No comments about Haslem yet?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, Haslem is shooting well?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has the mid range game going tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, is Beasley playing in a Haslem jersey on offense?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> No comments about Haslem yet?


are you a mutant cyborg from the future as well?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tangibles on fiyah.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

UD going for 30


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

forget Beasley....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My goodness, Haslem!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD on fiyah!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDONIS!

Wow!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Where is '93 Heat at? I have a tangible cheeseburger for him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Haslem=POTG?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Where is '93 Heat at? I have a tangible cheeseburger for him.


lmao

i have to spread rep.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem trying so hard not to smile after that last jumper


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> lmao
> 
> i have to spread rep.


:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Udonis! I can't remember the last time I seen him on fire like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is now being indecisive since his shot is so off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can the Pacers stop stripping everyone of the ball? This is getting pretty annoying


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> :nonono:


what? it was funny!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, the Pacers fans have been so ****ty to JO tonight. You're better than that Indiana.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what we really need here is Jones to come in for Moon.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why is wade shooting from 3?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I cant wait till the Pacers are outta Conseco

hate this place.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim O'Brien always seems to have success against Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, D-Wade..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is going to win sidekick of the game tonight. Tangibles = player of the game. :eek8:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Head for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not the night to be chanting MVP for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy for TJ Ford there.

Heat up 68-67 through 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off TJ Ford. Seriously. Whats with these buzzer beaters?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade gotta step up in the 4th.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Foster with 15 rebounds. **** that guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive and layup by Head.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good team work with magz and Head


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy hits. Nice pass by Head.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gotta love our teams energy from the start. and without wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys, I didnt coin Head 'Deepthroat' for no reason. Start using.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is reminding me of a lot of our recent road games. Hopefully this one has a different turnout then those did.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Guys, I didnt coin Head 'Deepthroat' for no reason. Start using.


ha, i forgot.

deepthroat drilling it deep!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

nice steal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Head commits a lot of bad fouls.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

well TJ Ford is abusing mr. deepthroat right now..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, just like I said. This is just like a lot of our previous road games. They've all been this damn frustrating.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Deepthroat went too deep.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

$10 Beasley is benched now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is playing horrendous.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord our offense is out of sync right now


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wheres JO?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeff ****ing Foster is singlehandedly winning this game for Indiana tonight, he is killing EVERYTHING inside. The ball is always blocked or stripped or something stupid happens and nobody can make an inside shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So damn frustrating...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is what happens when you give the ball to wade and the other 4 guys in the team just stare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Having UD on Granger isnt working. Thats 7 straight points for him since he was put at the 4.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> this is what happens when you give the ball to wade and the other 4 guys in the team just stare.


I love how when he went out Deepthroat and Moon and James Jones start jacking up stupid shots. There's so many selfish and unintelligent players on this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ford is killing us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoo and his fellow coaches with a brilliant offensive scheme


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 10pts for Granger with UD on him.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn///


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its about time Moon comes out. he hasnt done anything all game. even defensively, he didnt do anything Jones couldnt do. my grudge right now is why Miami isnt throwing a couple of defensive zones at Indiana to throw them off their rythm?

ah but what do i know...im just a regular guy not getting paid the big money to coach.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that DQ has lost time due to his recent play but hasn't he earned the benefit of the doubt with his play for the majority of the season? We really needed DQ tonight and 6 minutes was not enough.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone needs to get a tech, they are brutalizing us inside


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate to say this, but Wades play has hurt us more than helped.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ is ice from the free throw line


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

HOLY CRAP WHAT JUST HAPPENED LMAO

time out?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers that was some AMAZING hustle


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

madness!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

This Is Where Wade Redeems Himself For This Game 

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont think i can handle another OT. someone just jack up a 3 and hope it goes in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not a smart decision by Wade. If he wasn't going to take a timeout then he should have gone sooner than he did. You can't waste time and play for the last shot when you're down two. Not to mention he killed his dribble.

I wish we could get back some of the dozens of wasted possessions from throughout the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley needs to be in here. Dont let me down Spoooooo.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn this sucks

good look though, just didnt go in


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF. Wade is shooting 5-23 from the field and you go to him on a 3?

****.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I can not believe this. Wade should have drove the ball and got the basket or foul, he had a lane.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ouch! that sooo close!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable.

Just like Kapono's 3 from the top of the key a couple of years ago

About as frustrating as it gets.

Can the Pacers relocate already?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

aye aye aye


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont understand why you dont put in Cook or Beasley for that play. Cook has proven he hits clutch shots and Beasley is our 2nd best scorer. Surely when you need to get a score you put them in....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse I hate Conseco Fieldhouse


+1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ doesn't even get off the bench? Even as a decoy? Wade is 5-23 and he decides to step back and take a harder shot? Whatever. Lousy loss.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Atlanta lost and Philly is going to win, this could not have been a more painful loss.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> I dont understand why you dont put in Cook or Beasley for that play. Cook has proven he hits clutch shots and Beasley is our 2nd best scorer. Surely when you need to get a score you put them in....


With Spoo, anything _isnt_ possible.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cant complain about the shot. It was open, it looked good

just cursed. No other comment needed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So we're now tied with Philly in the loss column. Great.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We clearly didn't want any part of overtime or we wouldn't have had Wade take a 3. He got a great look, and it popped out in an exact copy of Kapono's shot (same corner too). Oh well, we just can't win in Indiana. Indiana could go 0-81, but if their last game was against us they'd probably win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

reHEATed said:


> cant complain about the shot. It was open, it looked good
> 
> just cursed. No other comment needed.


He should have driven to the basket. He was 5-23 and he stepped back to take a harder shot when he had a chance to drive.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i would have put beasley and cook in the game and run a play for wade to be a decoy and pass it to beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade had a great look at it. Rush didnt even challenge it. 

It just wasnt Wade's night.

Now off the Chicago. That's gonna be a really, really tough game. They play great at home.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

we had 2 opportunities to tie the game and we couldnt ;/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can appreciate that Beasley's time was small because UD played a great game, but 20 minutes? Spo preaches defense (Beas did OK defensively tonight) and rebounding (led our team with 8) - it doesnt send a great message to the kid when he's playin balls out and gets no time.

Im even thinking we should be considering a shift to SF next season if he cant unseat Haslem's strangehold on the PF spot, it means hes on the floor more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This montage they just showed of Heat losses in Indy makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Eh, atleast he had the balls to shoot it when he was 5-22.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i dont know what to say, we should have won this game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I still think it was a good look

an open shot for Wade is never a bad decision, no matter how he is shooting on the day.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> Eh, atleast he had the balls to shoot it when he was 5-22.


bullcrap

when you suck, defer to teammates. wade hurt us tonight, he was off and it showed.

he should not have taken the final shot so far away from the basket. either drive to the lane and get 2 or get fouled, or drive and kick it out to a teammate.

spo should have had Beasley in the game. his jumper is money in the bank.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

reHEATed said:


> I still think it was a good look
> 
> an open shot for Wade is never a bad decision, no matter how he is shooting on the day.


Agreed, it was fine. Just because he missed 18 shots does not magically transform him into a 20% shooter for his next shot. He is a 49% shooter and still the best option. If you put that much weight on him being off today, you should go to Vegas and bet on black everytime a string of reds show up. See how far that theory gets you!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> bullcrap
> 
> when you suck, defer to teammates. wade hurt us tonight, he was off and it showed.
> 
> ...


Well, Beasley wasn't in the game, so what do you want him to do?

Wade's the leader of this team, and it doesn't matter how his night has been going so far, if your as clutch as he's been (Especially lately) you give him the ball and let him do what he wants.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol at the wade locker room interview just now on sun sports

"I'm not worried about it, yeah i got hit a few times, but i'm sure the other team coach is probably crying that i already got too many free throws"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Question - is it just me or are our red Heat jerseys not only bad luck, but are a fair bit darker than they were when we won the title in 2006?

What happened?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They're all sweaty now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Question - is it just me or are our red Heat jerseys not only bad luck, but are a fair bit darker than they were when we won the title in 2006?
> 
> What happened?


Good eyes, they actually did change the color last year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Good eyes, they actually did change the color last year.


i think its been the same.

the red jerseys were actually a good luck charm for us back in O6. Also, theres been numerous studies that suggests when a sports team is all in red, they typically play better than the opponent.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i think its been the same.
> 
> the red jerseys were actually a good luck charm for us back in O6. Also, theres been numerous studies that suggests when a sports team is all in red, they typically play better than the opponent.


It's not an opinion, they actually did change the color.


From the 2007 Uni-Watch preview.
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=lukas/071030&sportCat=nba

• The Heat have switched to a deeper shade of red throughout their uniform program. It's hard to detect in photos, especially once the players start sweating through the fabric (compare last season to this season), but trust Uni Watch on this one, they've gone from this to this (or, for those who like to keep track of such things, from Pantone 187 to Pantone 202).

From this









To this


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> It's not an opinion, they actually did change the color.
> 
> 
> From the 2007 Uni-Watch preview.
> ...


ah, didnt know that. i actually thought the heat should go on a brighter red, but whatever. red is till awesome.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't remember Michael Beasley having a good game in red nor Haslem having a good game in black.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I want them to go back to the red unis white shoes combination of 2006, that looked great


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wtf is it with Conseco?!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Conseco owns us.

We're going back to black, I hope.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> i think its been the same.
> 
> the red jerseys were actually a good luck charm for us back in O6. Also, theres been numerous studies that suggests when a sports team is all in red, they typically play better than the opponent.


i think that study is tainted because MJ played for the bulls ;p


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

myst said:


> It's not an opinion, they actually did change the color.
> 
> 
> From the 2007 Uni-Watch preview.
> ...


I thought so. I dont like the change - I preferred the brighter colour of 06, we ought to bring back the proper red. Seems like a pointless change.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MB30 said:


> You havent been around for a while, have you Dwyane Wade (the username)?


Yoo, I've been around judy not a lot of posting. I've been posting here and there though, been busy with school .....How insane would it have been if wade hit that 3 for a GW...I don't thin it wouldve been fair.. Can you guys beleuve 12 games left..wow


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm waiting for season's end. Most likely we arn't catching Atlanta, and probably/hopefully won't be taken by Philly.

These games now are just - will we show flashes of our brilliance, or come out lack-lustre and choke away the game?

Hopefully a Win tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know what Granger said that slighted Wade before the game? They were talking about it on the radio pregame when I was driving home. Sorry if it was mentioned earlier.



PoetLaureate said:


> I want them to go back to the red unis white shoes combination of 2006, that looked great


Me too, that was tight, and brought the team good fortune (they wore that combo for all but one game in the playoffs in 05 I believe, the one where Rasual started for Wade). I like the new red better, but I was under the impression that the uniforms never changed. It seems like the red on the white and black jerseys stayed the same, and I dont notice any difference in the red ones. Does anyone have any pictures that obviously indicate the change?

I kind of remember the material/color looking a little bit different Wade's rookie season, but not since then have I noticed any change.

Speaking of unis, the Heat are overdue for a change. I think we're one of two teams (excluding the new ones: Bobcats, Thunder) that have had only two uniforms (Grizzlies? I dont count the Raptors as their purple-removal constitutes a change). Im all for the continuity that some teams go for (Pistons, Blazers, Celtics, Lakers, Bulls, Knicks, Spurs, Clippers only make small changes), but I think they can use a minor tweaking (side panels, font, bordering). The Magic came in one year after us and are on their 63rd different uniform already. I dont want a complete overhaul, but they need an update.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea of this. Its from Perkins post game blog


> —It’s always kinda funny to see Haslem griping at referee John Goble. You’ll recall they were high school teammates at Miami Senior High.


That is funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And on Granger, this is all I could find from an article in the Indy Star about the MVP race


> "I still think LeBron is the toughest to guard, hands down," Pacers All-Star forward Danny Granger said. "Kobe is second. LeBron has carried his team to where they are right now. They've got the best record in the league."


Link

Doesnt sound like much to me so it has to be something else :whoknows:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love our uni's... I also like that we always wear whites at hime. I think our jerseys are as good as they get, and are a great mix of simplicity and the newer, flashier uniforms. Nothing about them catches your eye except their awesomeness.

Also, props to my fellow Miami Heat posters for noone doing the "who cares, uniforms don't win games" argument like a lot of people would. This is a message board and this is the type of subject we like to discuss.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> I love our uni's... I also like that we always wear whites at hime. I think our jerseys are as good as they get, and are a great mix of simplicity and the newer, flashier uniforms. Nothing about them catches your eye except their awesomeness.
> 
> Also, props to my fellow Miami Heat posters for noone doing the "who cares, uniforms don't win games" argument like a lot of people would. This is a message board and this is the type of subject we like to discuss.


Every team wears white at home, in every sport. (some exceptions, like the Lakers wearing gold as their white jerseys.)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I said always. Teams like Cleveland and the Bulls(even aside from today) sometimes wear their away jerseys at home. Wizards do sometimes as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've done that a couple of times too (aside from the Latina Noche night thing), its just a special night type of thing. The only team that normally wears colors at home are the Lakers.

Someone said home teams where white in all sports, not correct. Hockey does the reverse. Baseball is obviously different too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mentioning wearing white at home, interesting story. The Redskins have a tradition of wearing white at home that started under George Allen only to force the Dallas Cowboys to wear their blue jerseys. It was a tradition that lasted through Gibbs and Petitbon, died, came back under Gibbs, and is dead again except against Cowboys.

Do any college football teams aside from LSU wear white at home?

I wish the Heat would wear road throwbacks. I think the home throwbacks need never be worn again after last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Dolphins wear white at home so that the road team has to wear their dark jerseys in the heat.

How about the Heat bring back the Floridians jersey?!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't ever bring those back up again.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I liked those..


----------

